# Frankenhull transom repair



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

The pics didn't work for me.

Anyway, the more layers the stronger something will be, but 1 or 2 may have been strong enough for your needs. the extra top layers were most likely to make it thick enough to bolt the motor on. My next transom will be built the same way.

UPDATE: The pics just showed up, and yes that is so the motor has a thick enough place to clamp to.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

One thing you might want to do is extend the wood up the transom a bit. On the gheenoes I've had, it seems the motor clamps just barely make it down to the wood. Too close for comfort. 

If you extend the wood up a bit, you should be good to go. 

Another tip I learned from Ninja Master Brett is to caulk a sacrificial piece of pine or similar to the transom when done, inside the boat so that the screw clamps don't bite into the 'glass job on your new transom. When the board gets eaten up, just pull it off and re-caulk something else on there. Don't use 5200 or you'll wreck your transom removing it. Might try 4200 or something similar. Just needs to hold it in place really. 

-T


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

and also..... wait for it......

Bolt your motor on! ;D


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

The extra layer(s) is usually at the top of the transom and is called a clamping board.  Often you don't need as much strength all the way down the transom so just a clamping board is added to save weight and material.  They also give you enough "meat" to clamp a motor on to small boats.  Once you get above a certain horsepower/boat size you find full sized transoms.  I own a 10' jonboat that only has a clamping board, the rest of the transom is just the aluminum skin.  The added bonus is it keeps the wood out of the bilge water.


----------



## shanerain55 (Aug 10, 2010)

Goog pics and helpful info. This is exactly what I am having to do on the Bluenoe I recently purchased.


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

That is why I like it here. Good ideas from folks that have done it before! Thanks!
Going to get some wood after lunch.


----------



## 0and2jr (May 30, 2010)

I used divinycell on my highsider, it is super strong, and I just replaced the clamping board, no need to do the entire transom...


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

Tom and Un Shore...good points!
It seems like this took a lot longer than it should but aside from some webbing it is done. I used a piece of solid pine that was in the shed and encapsulated in glass before setting it in. Not the neatest glass job for sure, but it is solid. 
Phillip wanted to paint the inside. I had enough paint and gave the outside another coat while we were at it.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Lookin good GH!  But how where you able cope with not having a bot for the last month?  [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

I realized that I need a spare!
I spent a lot of time walking the banks of the local ponds and under the Stuart Causeway for sure.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Un-shore said:


> and also..... wait for it......
> 
> Bolt your motor on! ;D


Thru bolt always!


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

I made that same repair on mine several years ago. The floatation foam under the seats was also waterlogged.


----------

